# Plants Live v.s. Fake



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

Live plants or fake?


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 14, 2007)

WEll it depends really because then you have to care for more than one life. A living plant will hold (and create) humidity better than a fake one. But with a fake one you dont have to worry about it dying. Its more a personal choice, but i'd say fake just cause its so easy.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

What we like or what we suggest for you?


----------



## joossa (Aug 14, 2007)

I only keep temperate species, so plants are not really necessary. I just use a couple of sticks so the mantis can reach the mesh at the top of its deli cup in case it falls.

It's simple, and it works.


----------



## Ian (Aug 14, 2007)

I always use fake plants, just because they are much easier to maintain in a habitat. And also a lot easier to manipulate into whatever position you want them in.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 14, 2007)

All my plants are real  (for my flowers mantis)

Why ? Because I try to reproduce the same environement  

It is exactly the same thing for my reptiles :wink:


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

i want your guys opionion not what you think i should use i use lose soil, some grass, ivy, and one small tree


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay then. I go with fake. One less thing to take care of.


----------



## randyardvark (Aug 14, 2007)

live food doent eat fake plants


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 14, 2007)

good point


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 16, 2007)

personaly i like live


----------



## reptile ryan (Aug 19, 2007)

Ok, so I don't have any mantids but I'm kind of a plant guy and I keep live with all of my tarantulas and plan to with any mantids I get.


----------



## Asa (Aug 19, 2007)

I'm way too cheap to actually care for anything but mantids, so I call fake.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 19, 2007)

I would probably use fake plants for a mantid.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Aug 20, 2007)

I use fake plants, though I only recently bothered to get them for my newest addition, a ghost mantis. All of my chinese mantises have always just snubed their butts in the direction of plants or sticks. Since I use screen cages, they much prefer to hang out on the mesh than bother with sticks. In fact, I only ever had one chinese mantis that ever once used a stick and that was a female who laid one of her oothecas on it.

My ghost mantis however loves to hide behind the plants and hang on the sticks. I think fake are easier because you don't have to worry about the plants dieing or mess up the humidity in your cage when watering them. It also makes cleaning the cage a breeze and you can wash the plants off if need be.


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 20, 2007)

cool this is all awsome


----------

